
Get help quickly on GitHub issues: Githelp.io - idyucoi
https://githelp.io
======
idyucoi
Often times I've been stumped with a problem on a github repo I'm using.
Usually after spending a couple hours on it, I try to find the owner and see
offer to pay them to help me, but I've never been able to find them. Githelp
is my solution to this problem.

